# Merry Christmas



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone of you chicken peeps!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a time of celebration with your loved ones and your critters!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The same to you, Patty. I hope the family is enjoying the season. 

And I hope your weather people are right and you don't get that nasty stuff this weekend.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you, Seminole! !


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas! I know it's late but only 5 days!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wyandotter said:


> Merry Christmas! I know it's late but only 5 days!


Just means you fit right in with this crowd.


----------

